# majúscules



## ernest_

Hola, tinc un dubte.
Si he de dir "Aeroport Internacional del Prat", les majúscules com anirien:
d'El Prat
del Prat
Del Prat
Què creieu? Estem parlant del Prat de Llobregat, és clar.


----------



## Estaka

Hola Ernest,

jo posaria "del Prat"

Salut!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Segona opció, Ernest:

"L'article forma part de molts topònims. En aquest cas, dins d'un context, va amb minúscula:

- Anirem a l'Hospitalet.
- Són de la Pobla

I les contraccions es fan regularment.

- És dels Arcs
- Anem al Vendrell".

Llibre de la llengua catalana (Castellnou)


----------



## ernest_

Gràcies, doncs jo hauria dit la primera, però veig que no!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Pensa, però, que la font que jo he citat no és prescriptiva; de tota manera jo sempre ho havia entès així. A veure si algú més ens pot aportar més informació. En castellà, en canvi, és al revés: "El avión llegó al aeropuerto de El Prat a las 20:00 horas".

Salutacions.


----------



## betulina

Sí, a mi sempre m'han dit que va així. L'article en minúscula inicial i contracció obligatòria. No us puc citar cap font, ara, però.


----------



## Samaruc

He trobat un parell de coses:


Extret de la Gramàtica Normativa de l'AVL (pg. 57) :

_OBSERVACIÓ: Els articles, les preposicions i les conjuncions que formen part dels topònims i corònims valencians o valencianitzats s’escriuen en minúscula:
Bonrepòs i Mirambell, la Font d’en Carròs, l’Eliana, el Caire, la Manxa. Les denominacions genèriques que, a vegades, acompanyen els noms geogràfics
també s’escriuen en minúscula, excepte si estes denominacions han passat a formar part del mateix topònim: el carrer Ample, la plaça de l’Arc, el passeig
de la Petxina, el barri d’Orriols, la serra de Mariola, el mar Mediterrani (però la Vall d’Albaida, la Font Roja). Els articles dels topònims no valencians ni valencianitzats, en canvi, porten la inicial en majúscula: O Grove, Las Hurdes, La Spezia, Le Havre, Los Angeles._​

Per cert, segons l'últim comentari, supose que diríem "Vinc del Puig" però "Vinc d'El Escorial", no?

Extret de la web de l'IIFV:

_ANNEX I SOBRE L'ESCRIPTURA DE L'ARTICLE DETERMINAT QUE ACOMPANYA MOLTS DELS NOSTRES TOPÒNIMS

L'article determinat (el, els, la, les) que precedeix molts dels nostres topònims rep el mateix tractament que donem a l'article determinat que acompanya els noms comuns; és a dir:

(a) S'apostrofa quan correspon segons la norma general.

(b) S'escriu en majúscula només quan li correspon per posició; concretament:

    1) Quan es troba en posició inicial absoluta, per exemple, en l'endreça d'una carta, al començament d'un escrit, en un rètol, etc. Així escriurem: «La Vila Joiosa, 15 de desembre de 1997», «Els Poblets, 25 de novembre de 1997», «Els Poblets és un municipi de la Marina Alta [...]», «La Nucia es troba prop de l'Alfàs del Pi [...]», «La Marina Alta és una comarca valenciana [...]».

    2) Quan va després d'un punt: «Sempre havia treballat pel seu país. Els Poblets era el seu punt de referència»; però: «Sempre havia treballat pels Poblets». Compareu també: «Viu a l'Alcúdia, prop de la carretera», «No havia viatjat mai. L'Alcúdia tenia de tot».

(c) L'article masculí, singular i plural, es contrau davant les preposicions a, de, per segons indica la norma general; per exemple, en el cas que ens ocupa: «Me'n vaig als Poblets», «Vinc dels Poblets», «He passat pels Poblets»; «Me'n vaig al Campello», «Vinc del Campello», «He passat pel Campello». En canvi: «Me'n vaig a l'Alfàs del Pi», «Vinc de l'Alfàs del Pi» «He passat per l'Alfàs del Pi».

Convé mantenir també la minúscula en la cartografia (dins un mapa) i en llistats toponímics._​


----------



## betulina

Samaruc said:


> Per cert, segons l'últim comentari, supose que diríem "Vinc del Puig" però "Vinc d'El Escorial", no?



Gràcies, Samaruc! I sí, exacte, és com dius, "d'El Escorial" perquè és un topònim castellà.


----------



## Dixie!

Llavors, _El proper disc d'Els Pets_ no és correcte?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Dixie! said:


> Llavors, _El proper disc d'Els Pets_ no és correcte?


 
Doncs jo diria que no, Dixie!

"El proper disc *dels *Pets"

Salutacions a les terres de l'Ebre


----------



## Dixie!

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Doncs jo diria que no, Dixie!
> 
> "El proper disc *dels *Pets"
> 
> Salutacions a les terres de l'Ebre



Vaja, jo sempre havia pensat que ho feia bé... 

"Són d'El Perelló", "La discografia d'Els Pets"...

No és correcte? 

Gràcies Montse!


----------

